# cancelled surgery



## paula f3 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a cancelled surgery due to cardiac ectopy. Pt was in the operating room and shortly after induction began, pt wnt into a-fib, case was cancelled and pt was transferred to our local hospital.  I know that I am able to bill since he was in the OR, and that we code for the procedure that was presumed to be done, but my question is: the booking sheet was for rotator cuff repair, SAD, and DCR, do I bill out for the procedure that is worth more ?  Would appreciate some input.

Paula


----------



## anwalden (Feb 18, 2010)

Per Stephanie Ellis' recent webinar:

When a procedure is cancelled after induction and none of the procedures scheduled had actually been started, we're supposed to bill for the procedure that was scheduled to start first with a -74 modifier, and can't bill for any of the others that were scheduled to follow.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 19, 2010)

yes I also agree w/ Ashley


----------

